# If you hunt



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You owe it to yourself to watch this clip and vote accordingly.

http://www.iagreetosee.com/portfoli...tm_term=homeland+trump&utm_content=Agree+Fans

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

